# Holding the pouch between fingers



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi slingshooters, please could you tell me how do you hold pouch between your fingers? Pictures help a lot. Currently I hold it like at my first picture - pad of my thumb and second "bone" (behind the knuckle) at on index finger. I suspect this is not ideal for smooth and consistent release.

So I guess I should use also pad of my index finger, right? (second pic), but with bigger ammo and even quite weak bands it ends like on 3rd picture - my index finger bends in the knuckle.

Tried to search the forum for "hold pouch", but there are many irrelevant posts..


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I hold it like the first pic cause I turn and twist the pouch...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i hold the finger position like you, but forward toward the ends of the pouch just past the curve of the ammo, other wise its what i call the "paintball grip".


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All your pics look fine.

The secret I find, is not to open your fingers to release the ammo, but relax them slightly and draw them back, slipping off the pouch and letting the ammo escape.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

you will find/hear/see many hold positions.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try # 3 of Rayshot pics. Very strong positive hold and control. This middle( birdy) finger has a more solid joint.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Try # 3 of Rayshot pics. Very strong positive hold and control. This middle( birdy) finger has a more solid joint.


Even though #3 was to show the midline of my hold it does look like the middle finger hold.

Darrell (Dgui) uses the middle finger hold and I have tried that too and it is good. That is one aspect of why he can shoot so fast. He is using the forefinger to load and holding the pouch with the middle finger.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah . Zoomed in. Now I see.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Ray, thanks for the pic. I didn't get your #3 picture, I only guess how you hold it. Please could you take it with twisted hand?

Besides that if you speak about dgui, I think it's closely related to speed bump effect. He folds the pouch around the middle finger a little bit. I don't turn the pouch, so if I use this technique, then I think I would get a fork hit (speed bump to left/right side).


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I have experimented some other ways for butterfly shooting (all seen elsewhere), I use #3

1






2








3






4








I believe that none of these are suitable for fixed anchor point in the face


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

stej said:


> Ray, thanks for the pic. I didn't get your #3 picture, I only guess how you hold it. Please could you take it with twisted hand?
> 
> Besides that if you speak about dgui, I think it's closely related to speed bump effect. He folds the pouch around the middle finger a little bit. I don't turn the pouch, so if I use this technique, then I think I would get a fork hit (speed bump to left/right side).


What I showed is for an achor point hold. I was only showing the positioning in the fingers.

As for Dgui's style (PFS) and twisting the pouch there is an annoying misuse of two words related to pouch holding. The incorrect use of these two terms have cause a lot of confusion and hand hits.

1) *Twist;* the bands as if cork screwing the pouch so the bands twist from a v formation. IE the pouch can be for instance now 90 degrees *twisted* from straight.

2) *Bending;* Bending the pouch. Bending the pouch is done when shooting to make the bands and ammo rise above the forks or catty holding hand.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > Ray, thanks for the pic. I didn't get your #3 picture, I only guess how you hold it. Please could you take it with twisted hand?
> ...


I thought that I understand it as you explained that. The bending is needed for the speed bump, right? Or where am I wrong?

As for your #3 pic, now I understand it - I hope. You press the pouch agains your middle finger. It wasn't visible and readable for me. Thanks for suggestion, I'll try that.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> All your pics look fine.
> 
> The secret I find, is not to open your fingers to release the ammo, but relax them slightly and draw them back, slipping off the pouch and letting the ammo escape.


Yes, fine release is a key. The problem with the release (as for me) is to avoid any bending that dgui proposes for the speed bump as I don't turn the pouch and then I would get the fork hit.



Arturito said:


> I have experimented some other ways for butterfly shooting (all seen elsewhere), I use #3
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


Arturito, thanx for inspiration. When I switch to butterfly in next decade, I'll give it a try  Now I'm still stuck with shooting with anchor point.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Tweaking or Bending does cause more Rise about the Forks.

Most important to consider is what works best for you Naturally. So grab the pouch and see what hold and release works for you.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> All your pics look fine.
> 
> The secret I find, is not to open your fingers to release the ammo, but relax them slightly and draw them back, slipping off the pouch and letting the ammo escape.


When I remember to do this, my accuracy also improves.


----------

